
Soundcloud Is Near Deal to Sell Stakes to Private Equity - doener
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-29/soundcloud-is-said-near-deal-to-sell-stakes-to-private-equity
======
stonefortusa
anybody know who it might be thats buying?

